
First chip-to-chip quantum teleportation using silicon photonic chip fabrication - CharlesW
https://www.bristol.ac.uk/news/2019/december/quantum-teleportation.html
======
internet_user
Abstract of the actual paper:

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41567-019-0727-x](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41567-019-0727-x)

